# Acclimatizing Netites?



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know how to acclimatize nerites from freshwater to saltwater?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is a good article I recalled reading

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/sept2003/invert.htm


----------

